# Deck Staining with Wrought Iron Spindles



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

Got a call from a HO the other day who has seen some of my other deck staining jobs and really want me to do theirs. Although I have never tackled something like this before. 

They have a composite base, new cedar posts and wrought iron spindles, going into new cedar. The rest (handrails ect) is new cedar also. I hope that makes since, as I didn't take any pictures of it. I wish I could have pre-stained the new cedar but that wasn't a option.

Just wondering if anyone has had to do this before and what is the best way for time/prep. I really want to spray then back brush/roll if I can. I have 10 decks to do befor June and a few exteriors to paint also. Any help would be great! Thanks for the time!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

So are you staining the composite? Why would you want to spray? Seems to me it would be faster to just brush the handrails and posts. Are the iron spindles being painted?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Sounds like a brush & roll job to me.....


----------



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> So are you staining the composite? Why would you want to spray? Seems to me it would be faster to just brush the handrails and posts. Are the iron spindles being painted?


Not staining the composite. I just thought maybe there was a way to mask off everything first. The spindles are "pre-painted" black. 

I figured it was going to be brushed and rolled but thought I would just "throw the question out there". Wasn't quite sure if there was a "trick".


----------



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Sounds like a brush & roll job to me.....


That is what I figured....thanks!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Just fyi you can stain the composite decking. I know several years ago they had some problems with certain brands fading. Staining them brings back the color. Just throwing it out there if anyone didn't already know


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

If you wanted to mask the spindles I bet you could run a strip of 48" masking along the whole rail (ie from spindle to spindle continuous). Insert razor knife and cut in between each spindle leaving a column of plastic with 1" of tape adhered at top of spindle. Wrap around post, cut to length and tape each one at the bottom. Might take 10-15 minutes for like a 10 foot run.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

spray will save you soooo much time. Wrapping the spindles will be you best bet. I like the idea above. Give me a call anytime if you want.


----------



## xr4ticrew (Nov 24, 2007)

You think spraying will save time even though backbrushing will be required??

What brand of stain? Semi-trans or opaque?


----------

